# Chicago Fire on NBC



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just watched the pilot episode on my XBOX with the Xfinity app
NBC may have a keeper for a change

Anyone else watch it? If so, what did you think?


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm looking foward to seeing this show,but i'll have to wait for the premiere on NBC,which i believe is next week?? not sure of date.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

celticpride said:


> I'm looking foward to seeing this show,but i'll have to wait for the premiere on NBC,which i believe is next week?? not sure of date.


Yep, Wednesday according to the DBSTalk calendar.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Must say the teasers look strong, great cast, good camera work, got some edge working. Seems kinda fresh, but we'll know for sure Wed night.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Any eye candy? That might be the only thing that makes me add one more drama to my very full plate!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Any eye candy? That might be the only thing that makes me add one more drama to my very full plate!


Depends on one's point of view...

There is Lauren German:










and Monica Raymund:










Personaly, I think Taylor Kinney is cute:










but Charlie Barnett is favorite:


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

At least Lauren works for me.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

You sold me Diana. I think you have great taste. 

I'll give the first episode a shot...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Diana, I love Taylor Kinney!!

PS - why did you change your name?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Diana, I love Taylor Kinney!!
> 
> PS - why did you change your name?


Well, I usually prefer to use my real name on discussion boards, but back when I joined here I was still the administrator of DBSForums, and some people get very touchy about admins of one forum being members on another, so I went incognito. In any event, I still would have needed to change it, since my name wasn't Diana back then. 

Unfortunately, the premiere episode of CF was very mediocre.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, Thanks, I think. I haven't watched it yet. I have 30 shows stacked up waiting to be watched. So it may never get watched now.

TB


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hoped better for CF but el paso now, thanks for taking one for the team and wasting a perfectly good hour. Rare to find a watchable net show anymore.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Diana C said:


> Unfortunately, the premiere episode of CF was very mediocre.


+1. We decided we'll give it one more episode, though.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished watching, thought it was decent for a pilot ep. Only other new 1 hr drama we've checked out was Nashville and that was a real let down.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*NBC'S HIT "CHICAGO FIRE" ADDS FOUR-LEGGED SERIES REGULAR*



> UNIVERSAL CITY, Calif. - January 30, 2013 - If the dog is truly man's best friend, then a firehouse dog must be a firefighter's comrade in arms, as viewers of NBC's "_Chicago Fire_" will see in tonight's (Wednesday, January 30) episode that introduces new series regular '*Pouch*' -- a precocious rescue puppy adopted by Firehouse 51 as well as embraced by the show's cast and crew.
> 
> . . . . .


READ MORE


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I have come to really like this show. I'm kind of hoping they can find a way to do an episode where they tackle a humongous fire in the bitter cold, like CFD firefighters did last week, creating a memorable ice castle. The photos of that have been really cool.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep, this is a keeper from Dick Wolf's Wolf Films production company, the L&O folks. Now what NBC will do with it, who knows?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I thought they would put 'more' on how they got a pup.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Chicago Fire_ been picked up for another year.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2013/04/26/nbc-announces-five-drama-series-renewals-for-next-season-415415/20130426nbc03/


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I enjoy the show. Thought they would do a little more with the dog they added to the cast. But you hardly ever see it.


----------

